# locked out of yahoo



## steve g. (May 9, 2008)

i apologise if this isn't the correct forum. If not pls direct me to correct one.

Problem? I've several yahoo accts and all of a sudden was denied access to one of them. I use them all daily. My login and p/w are correct and haven't been changed. seems yahoo inexplicably denied my access. Acct is still active i assume as i cannot establish new yahoo acct using same login (yahoo says it taken. duh) nor does mail sent to the denied acct bounce back. I've written yahoo but no response. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this at work or at home?


----------

